# Newbie question - transistor replacements



## readingaregood (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm sourcing for what will be one of my first pedals (first one finished, and worked!). For a Muffler Noise Gate I'm unable to find a 2n5485 transistor anywhere. It's a common enough issue in general and usually I learn enough to find a replacement on Tayda, but for transistors I haven't figured it out.


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 4, 2021)

2SK30 usually works as a sub for that. I believe the pinout is backwards though. Check the data sheets.


----------



## finebyfine (Apr 4, 2021)

I think I've used 2n5489s as replacements before but I can't remember if I'd recommend it. If you can't find a forum post detailing transistor substitutes for a given transistor / circuit, alltransistors.com is a pretty hand resource as well. If you're not already doing it I can't recommend enough using sip sockets for your transistors. In my own experience transistor pinouts (especially when substituting) are easy to get wrong when you're on autopilot.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2021)

Try PN4393, you can get 'em at Mouser.  Pinout is the same as 2N5485.


----------



## readingaregood (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks a ton, everyone! I'm paying attention to the 'why' on all of this, but I've got a whole lot to learn on transistors in particular. I'll look into each option.


----------



## minyanism (Oct 24, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Try PN4393, you can get 'em at Mouser.  Pinout is the same as 2N5485.


It looks like the minimum order for these is 2,000...

Edit: Actually I think there's just multiple listings, I found one with a minimum order of 1 so disregard me! No image, but listing PN4393


----------



## fig (Oct 24, 2021)

PN4393 N Channel Audio JFET Fairchild MPS4393 2N4393
					

PN4393 N Channel Audio JFET Fairchild MPS4393 2N4393



					www.pedalhackerelectronics.com


----------



## Snoopzilla (Oct 24, 2021)

2N5485 - JFET Transistor - NOS Central
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				




Stomp box parts has them.  Though $1 a piece.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2021)

$1 for JFETs is a fair price, provided they are in spec.  HOWEVER... even in-spec JFETs are not guaranteed to work because the spec range is so wide.

See this thread for more info.  Maybe TMI.


----------

